# Iver Johnson Crank Arm



## 2jakes (Mar 30, 2015)

Iver Johnson crank .






I have marked with an arrow the part that I need to remove. 
Not sure what it's called but it has threads. I have lubricated
to make it easier to remove. But don't know if it's to the right
or left to remove & I don't want to damage it or put more scratches
by turning the wrong way. Anyone know which way to loosen this.
Thanks.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 30, 2015)

It's regular right hand thread.  Turn counter clock-wise to loosen .I usually use a large pair of channel lock pliers to remove.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 30, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> It's regular right hand thread.  Turn counter clock-wise to loosen .I usually use a large pair of channel lock pliers to remove.




*Thank You !


I also have my "special" Iver Johnson tool remover like you. I even have a soft old leather around the
channel lock pliers.

It probably won't make a difference doing this....but I feel better doing it. *:o


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 30, 2015)

The crank on this Iver is 1" tooth &
 the rear wheel came with Morrow brakes 1" pitch. 
I was thinking of using modern steel rims & tires that would come close in size to the wood rim wheels/tires.
And have this Morrow brake installed on the new rims.

Local bike shop weren't sure if this is possible. But they have never worked on older bikes. And I'm not sure
if what I'm trying to do is possible.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2015)

Very possible, to achieve.....


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 31, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Very possible, to achieve.....



  Absolutely, any bikeshop that can build wheels should be able to lace any hub in.


----------



## schwinnspastic (Mar 31, 2015)

I just service the crank on my Iver, the race was very tight on the crank and since I did not have the correct spanner I used a punch and hammer to get it loose but I have used a pipe wrench on them in the past ..leaves a few marks though.
I built the wheels using New Departure hubs with the Velocity Blunt rims " Great wheel set" as they are very smooth riding and very strong and very close in size to the original 28" wood wheels !






I am going to build another set with shorter spokes and longer nipples to get a closer to correct look.
Mark


----------



## Iverider (Mar 31, 2015)

You don't need longer nips. That's all that stick out of wood rims when you do use long nips.


----------

